# What have your rats run off with?



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My fiancée was using a measuring tape too measure the cage and Lina ran off with it under the bed. We had too lift the whole bed just too get it out. Just curious too see what everyone else's rats ran off with?


----------



## crimsongypsy (Jun 5, 2012)

Banana chips are like crack to my rat Charlie. One time I couldn't find him in his cage. Freaking out, my fiance and I searched everywhere. Finally we found a trail of banana chips leading to the closet. We found a box where Charlie had made a nest out of banana chips and a chewed up flip-flop. He also likes to steal guitar picks. He is, by far, the most michevious rat I have.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Money. Yep, Storm is a gold digger. As soon as he finds a dollar, half the time not even on the floor but on my desk, he runs off with it under my bed. Luckily he's not good at protecting his spoils so he has no money.

My rat Einstein also stole my homework one day and tried to eat it and turn it into a nest, that would of been hard to explain to my teacher.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Mocha tried to run off with my lip once when she was a babe. Not a happy experience, & it left me with a nice big welt. :I


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

my lip rings..while they are in my lip XD


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Two checks from my office totalling $97.00 are m.i.a. A pound of snickers are missing and A snow man was stolen whole.

Amelia our resident thief is the likely suspect but she's too good at hiding stuff and too sneaky to get caught.

The checks disappeared in a large manilla envelope 8 1/2 by 11 1/2... Poof right off my desk.

The snickers disappeared during the great blackout... the whole bag mysteriously turned up empty the day after we bought it. Amelia and Fuzzy Rat were both free ranging the house in the darkness but Fuzzy more than likely would have eaten the snickers where they were, she doesn't steal and hide like Amelia.

And the Snow Man... My daughter made it at school from a rice crispy treat base, marshmallow body and pretzel arms. It was about 6 inches tall and it mysteriously disappeared before my daughter could eat it or show it to her mom. My daughter still definately doesn't think it's funny and hasn't forgiven Amelia.

After nearly two years the wife, a true stand on the chair and scream rat phobic from childhood has learned to tollerate Fuzzy Rat. After we had Fuzzy for about two months she observed my daughter interacting with Fuzzy at a distance and commented in confusion 'that rat actually seems to love our daughter' and 'I can't believe it puts up with so much abuse'. After that she can get within two feet of Fuzzy, still no touching though and whereever Fuzzy goes still gets washed with bleach... 

By her hyper nature, stealing habits, along with her black fur and black eyes that flash red has earned Amelia the nickname 'the horrible rat'. As in 'if that horrible rat is out of the cage, I'm not coming into the house'.

Personally, I find Amelia cute as do most people, but it's interesting how rat phobics see rats very differently. You call it, does she look horrible or cute to you?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I love all these stories!!! Rat Daddy- she is such an adorable girl!!!


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

My cookies, my pizza rolls, my sock once, my tissues, and anything paper towel like I tissue like they steal from me XD oh and stuff of of my plate XD


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

My rats stole a hundred dollars in twenties out of my purse and made a bed to sleep on. Reciepts.They steal jellybeans, stole a sandwich out of my lunch bag. My jewlery, some of which I still have not found. My Plum will jump in the trash can to get whatever she likes and runs away with it. Silly furrballs. lol


----------



## FletchyC (Nov 19, 2012)

My ratties stole my slipper once, tugged it off my foot and ran! Cheeky rats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

My girls used to steal my shirts out of the laundry basket on the floor in my room. I always thought it was cute and meant they wanted to be closer to me, but then I discovered they were chewing them apart to use as bedding, so I now provide them with rags and towels and cloths. Yuki also always steals the spoon I use when I give them PB or baby food as a treat. She fights pretty hard to keep it, too. 

But I absolutely love all the money hoarders on here. This is an amazing thread!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Any food I'm eating gets stolen by the girls. XD I was eating pasta the other day, and instead of eating it when they stole pieces, Vivi started taking them and hiding them right behind me and coming back for more.  They've stolen empty pop bottles to chew apart, homework, forks, and one time they got into my purse and stole all my tampons... Unwrapped them and played with the wrapping because they liked the paper, I guess. XD And one time Opal stole a whole pancake and tried to hide it behind the cage! lol!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

the two memorable items they have tried to steal is my charm bracelet [which I understand because it's shiny and amazing] and a metal crochet hook haha 

These are great stories ^-^


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Fuzzy Butt likes to snag empty coke cans or beer cans from the recycling bag. She tries to drag them off somewhere but I am generally alerted by the noise she makes. Spotty likes to remove any comfort insoles from my shoes and abscond with them.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

My rats have run off with the plastic syringes I use to give them medication... they love the suspended pill solution of baytril so much that it's like a treat for them. Ratigan also loves to steal napkins/paper towels/etc to make nests with. And of course they like to steal any food I'm eating. I even once had a chocolate chip plucked right from an ice cream sandwich I was eating!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

have had that happen too Jenzie, except it was a cheese it! Claire nabbed it and ran and then she choked =( I couldn't but say "I told you so" as she ran from me trying to keep the cheese it!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, my rats always go nuts trying to steal cheese its. They've never gotten away with it, but they cannot resist the smell of them!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha these stories are amazing!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

The easier question is what they haven't corn, cotton balls, socks, a brochure to costa rica, tape, necklaces, and much more!


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Why is it my boys don't steal anything!!!! They get to free range my whole bedroom everyday and they steal nothing!!!! I never thought I would be upset that my pets didnt steal my stuff xD I guess I'm stuck with honest little angels 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

Erasers!!! I draw a lot, so they steal the eraser or pencil...i have to keep multiple handy bc some are shoved into the couch lol


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

RatGirl_Red said:


> Erasers!!! I draw a lot, so they steal the eraser or pencil...i have to keep multiple handy bc some are shoved into the couch lol


Haha I love that one XD


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

My two little angels steal my tv remote


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

One of my rescue mama's found a little space between my dresser and wall and stuffed anything that looked interesting back there. Pieces of paper, a Neosporin bottle, pen caps (no interest in the pens, just the caps), and any tidbits of food she could find, including a bag of candy she somehow dragged back there).


----------



## anetaxo (Aug 16, 2011)

In my university house last year, the only place I could fit the massive cage in my room was near the radiator. One time after doing the laundry, I have put my boyfriend's socks and boxers to dry on there. After a while, I approached the cage, and what did I see? A lovely, cosy nest consisting of chewed socks and boxers in my ratties cage, in their hammock  They will steal anything they can reach from their cage! 

One of my ratties, Little Miss, repeatedly tries to steal my lipsticks as well! Bless her, she just wants to be pretty  Also, my other rat, Mrs Rat, loves to steal my highlighters when I'm doing some work for uni


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I lost an awesome set of earphones until next time I was cleaning the cage. I guess I left it too close and somebody grabbed them. And chewed them up!


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine will take anything from my hands when they're out. If I try to do something like write, read, listen to music, clean, or do work while they're out, they will jump on me and snatch whatever it is out of my hands and stash it far under the furniture so I can't get it. so I think they want attention or something and I stop doing anything and call them over, then they totally ignore me.. *sigh*


----------



## valolove1975 (Nov 2, 2012)

Pens, figurines, coasters, small stuffed animals.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Ras steals: tissues, clothespins, q-tips (clean ones, obviously), my headphones, napkins, and once even stole a sticker that was laying on the table.

He also tears the couch apart and eats holes in my blankets of my bed, but not in his hammock. The little brat.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I swear I have the brattiest rat in the world. DJ is the only rat that steals (other than William, but he trie to steal fingers and noses, so it's cute) and he steals EVERYTHING! It driving me crazy. 

I let him out and the first thing he does is pull everything he can carry off my dresser and hide it in a little alcove ( I call it his man cave, no girls allowed, which includes me) he then proceeds to tear open any treat bags and stash the treats. 

Then he rips anything attached to anything else off. Then he chews through any fabric material lying around and stashes that too. Then he takes the silver ware. 


He's taken over my home!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thesmallerprint (Oct 28, 2012)

One of mine tried to steal my new glasses. When they were on my face. Otherwise they don't try and steal anything, just chew through my phone charger when I have no battery left!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL!!!! Omg I laughed so hard


----------

